# Rd. 1 Game #1 Thread: Lakers vs Rockets



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>








#7 Houston Rockets

@









 #2 Los Angeles Lakers 

Saturday, Apr. 17
7:30 pm 
vs. Rockets 
TV: ESPN 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Lakers Bench:
Derek Fisher 
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Rick Fox
Brian Cook
Bryon Russell
Luke Walton

Rockets Bench:
Mark Jackson
Kelvin Cato - He making the team? 
Mike Wilks
Clarence Weatherspoon
Scott Padgett
Eric Piatkowski
Bostjan Nachbar - Did he make the team?
Adrian Griffin - Did he make the team? 

*Injuries:*
Lakers
Kareem Rush (Sprained right foot) - Probable
Karl Malone (Sprained right ankle) - Day to Day
Devean George (Strained left calf) - Day to Day
Derek Fisher (Strained groin muscle) - Day to Day
Rick Fox (Dislocated Right Thumb) - 2nd Rd (Probably)

Rockets
Steve Francis (Sprained right wrist, Bruised left elbow) - Day to Day
Cuttino Mobley (Bruised left shoulder) - Day to Day
Yao Ming (Fatigue :laugh: ) - Probable 

Playoff Forum Series Thread

</center>

As you can see I'm not so sure on the Rockets bench players.. Who's on their roster that I can take off that isnt? Let me know by tommorow night..

OT: Could someone make a Game 2 Thread if I dont have one up by Monday afternoon.. I'm going away for the weekend but might be back Sunday Night/Monday/Monday Night/Tuesday.. Not for sure yet .. Thanks!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Does Yao smoke? I thought I heard that somewhere. If so, maybe that contributes to his fatigue.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ladies and Gents The Season Is About to Start 
Lakers 103 Rockets 101
Yao and Shaq Both Foul Out, Ill call that one


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The guy is a young basketball player and he can only go in like 5 minute intervals... My god man...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Fisher, Malone, Devean and Rush will be able to play Saturday. Fox is the only one who won't play at all in the first round, most likely.

Oh, and Lakers will win this by 10, assuming Malone is OK.

EDIT: Strike that. Apparently Fox will play Saturday for Game 1 and Devean will sit for a week. Fisher and Malone will play for sure Saturday. Apparently Malone was the least of the Laker's concerns, which is damn good news. Rush was never in doubt, he will play. 

Here's the link: http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/8442788.htm?1c


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Yao Ming (Fatigue :laugh: ) - Probable


Yet, Yao Ming has played in 100% of the Rockets games since he entered the league. 164/164.

Shaq has played in 134 out of a possible 164 regular season games in the last 2 seasons. I think the boo-boo on Shaq's toe is more of a concern than Yao Ming's "fatigue".


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

As I said in the other thread, this series will help prepare us for the Spurs. Should be a slow, methodical, half court game. This will also give us a chance to improve our defense. I guess you can say the Rockets are "the practice Spurs." Should be a great series.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Yet, Yao Ming has played in 100% of the Rockets games since he entered the league. 164/164.
> 
> Shaq has played in 134 out of a possible 164 regular season games in the last 2 seasons. I think the boo-boo on Shaq's toe is more of a concern than Yao Ming's "fatigue".


Oh I know what your saying I just put what I read last on sites about injures/problems :grinning:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> Yet, Yao Ming has played in 100% of the Rockets games since he entered the league. 164/164.
> ...


But Yao's only played about 75 more total minutes than Shaq in the past 2 seasons.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> Yet, Yao Ming has played in 100% of the Rockets games since he entered the league. 164/164.
> ...


Yet Yao doesn't take 1/100th the beating Shaq does and is 10 years younger. Wait a few years.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Yao has not had a break from Basketball since he was 17 years old. He plays year round, NBA and in China. PLus being 7-6 can wear you out. 

Series: Lakers in 7.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

You never know, Yao could replace Shaq after he retires.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Glad to hear all players are available & ready for playoffs. Yesterday, I was watching Phil Jackson's interview on SportsCenter, and in the background, I saw Rick Fox shooting 3-pointer! The captain will play woohoo.

Anyhow, this is going to be a great series. I say Lakers in 5!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

This series is going to be fun to watch. Two of the best centers in the league going at it. At the end its going to come down how Francis plays. If he can control The Glove and Fisher and also score about 20+ then Rockets win the series. Otherwise Lakers will win in 7. :2fing:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> You never know, Yao could replace Shaq after he retires.


I've been thinking the same thing. But it's going to be hard to make that happen since under the new rules of CBA we can't just throw 120 mill at him the way we did with Shaq.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Oh, and my prediction on this series is Lakers in 5.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Kobe finished the season in the best way possible. Add to this the fact that Shaq will be pretty motivated to face Yao. He showed great determination in their last match-up. He wants to prove that he still is the most dominant center in the game, that will count in our favor. If Malone is healthy I think it will be hard to see us loosing this series, I say lakers in 5.


----------



## ShowTmeBALLA (Jul 18, 2003)

Shaq better send a message that Yao Ming is no where in this league by sweeping the rockets. They may take a game from us but that would be luck, I dont see them being much competition, Steve Francis will over dribble the ball as usal and Mobley has never seen a shot he doesn't like. If we come to play ball this series should be over, if we come lackadaisical we can lose one. I dont fear this team at all, we just have to play some serious ball and that should speed us into the second round. Go Lakers!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Statement Game*

I feel this game will determine if the Lakers will win this series. 

"Play-off" Shaq needs to arrive and dominate a "I am tired" Yao. Kobe needs to dominate the Cat, but also play team ball. He can't have a game where he shoots 10 for 25. Gary Payton needs to give this team a solid 38 minutes and at least 16 points and 8 assists. It would also be nice to see him make some defensive plays in the 4th Q. Of course the Lakers D needs to get better, but with the latest bunch of injuries, I don't think that is going to happen at the start of this series over the full 48 minutes of a game. Lets just hope it happens enough at the start of the game so this team doesn't fall behind again, and in the 4th quarter so they can win the game.

What I don't want to see is LA down big in the 1st quarter and still trailing big at the half. I don't want to see Shaq in foul trouble and/or also missing many free throws. And I don't want to see Kobe going 1 on 5, and not letting the rest of the team run a offense. I understand he is the teams best scorer because Shaq can't or won't work hard enough to get it done anymore, but pick your spots to take over the game.

I would like to see the Lakers send a message and win big. As a Laker fan you assume that is going to happen, but with this year's team, you don't know what your going to get from minute to minute let alone game to game. Hopefully the Lakers won't let us down tonight, and all my fan club members on this board can continue to bash my opinions as we celebrate a convincing game 1 victory!:yes:


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ShowTmeBALLA</b>!
> Shaq better send a message that Yao Ming is no where in this league by sweeping the rockets.


Kind of like Dream did to Shaq when the Rockets swept the Magic in the Finals.  Yao will be ready for Shaq.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm thinking Steve Francis will be the biggest problem out there for the Lakers if the Rockets decide to run those high pick-and-rolls. We may see a repeat of Mike Bibby, Troy Hudson and Tony Parker from years past hitting mid-range J's and 3's all day on us if Shaq and Malone don't step out on em.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> I'm thinking Steve Francis will be the biggest problem out there for the Lakers if the Rockets decide to run those high pick-and-rolls. We may see a repeat of Mike Bibby, Troy Hudson and Tony Parker from years past hitting mid-range J's and 3's all day on us if Shaq and Malone don't step out on em.


Luckily, Francis is not nearly the shooter that Bibby is. Bibby is usally money when he's open. Francis will more than likely brick the shot. What we have to do is prevent Francis from getting easy baskets. We have to deny his penetration and transition opportunities. We've also got to keep him off the offensive glass because he gets so many easy baskets that way. We need to frustrate him and force the "bad Francis" to emerge. Once that happens, Francis will force shots, turn the ball over, and hold the ball for long periods of time. That will doom the Rocket's chances. Mobley also needs to be kept in check. Kobe cannot afford to lose sight of the guy.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> 
> 
> Kind of like Dream did to Shaq when the Rockets swept the Magic in the Finals.  Yao will be ready for Shaq.


Except Yao sucks compared to Shaq and Dream.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Luckily, Francis is not nearly the shooter that Bibby is. Bibby is usally money when he's open. Francis will more than likely brick the shot. What we have to do is prevent Francis from getting easy baskets. We have to deny his penetration and transition opportunities. We've also got to keep him off the offensive glass because he gets so many easy baskets that way. We need to frustrate him and force the "bad Francis" to emerge. Once that happens, Francis will force shots, turn the ball over, and hold the ball for long periods of time. That will doom the Rocket's chances. Mobley also needs to be kept in check. Kobe cannot afford to lose sight of the guy.


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

My only concern is that high pick-n-roll, I hope Shaq decides to step out on it, because Im sure well see plenty of it.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

ITS STARTINGGGG!!!  
Hope they come out focused


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

KB not shooting again?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Francis with 5 TO's already... Way to lead your team...


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spiraling</b>!
> KB not shooting again?


Who cares.. At least this time the role players are hitting some shots. As long as we win, I dont care how many times Kobe shoots.

Kobe did the same exact thing against the Kings, but if the role players hit their shots, the media would be saying how smart he played regardless if they won or lost. But since his teammates couldnt shoot, he takes the blame and is accused of 'tanking' the game.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

i predict KB to dominate the 4th quarter and score 20+ points.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I wish the Lakers would be able to put 4 quarters of consistent basketball.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

rocket's backcourt combines for 12 Turnovers, whil the lakers backcourt only has 2 its still a clse game 61-63 lakers leading but the laker's shooting percentage is real low

kobe- 4-16 5 steals 0 TO
payton-4-10
malone 3-13 9 reb though

theyve really got to start shooting prperly or else thisll be a close win


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Kobe's shooting performance was disappointing. Rockets played great defense on him. Thank God for Shaq


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Both teams should be ashamed of themselves... That was AWFUl. I gotta give it to Francis tho, he played good down the stretch. JIM JACKSON HOW DO YOU MISS THAT! YOU WERE WIDE OPEN!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

FT discrepency ALWAYS kills the Rockets... 28-16 ft's...


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Both teams should be ashamed of themselves...


Seriously.. Both teams played like crap. Couldnt get any big runs started. It was especially hard to watch that 3rd quarter.
I expect Kobe and the rest of the Lakers to bounce back though. I think Kobe will have a monster game in game 2.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

im sorry i didnt see the end, alright tell me what happened after shaq dunked the ball for a 72-71 lead.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Yeesh, was that an awful start to the playoffs or what?*

Holy cow, Houston sucks.

Clank-fu was in full effect with his free throws, and Kobe looked as though he was on the playground with a bunch of acrobatic attempts (none of which went in, BTW).

Still, the Lakers won.

That was difficult to watch.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

:whofarted

I know who farted...the Lakers. The Lakers farted.:yes:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Yeesh, was that an awful start to the playoffs or what?*



> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> That was difficult to watch.


Basically sums up the whole game. Both teams played terribly.
Like I said in the other thread though, I expect Kobe to come back with a dominating performance in game 2.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> FT discrepency ALWAYS kills the Rockets... 28-16 ft's...


How is that mathematically possible? :whofarted


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>darkballa</b>!
> im sorry i didnt see the end, alright tell me what happened after shaq dunked the ball for a 72-71 lead.


Shaq missed his FT.

Rockets call timeout.
They inbounded the ball to Weatherspoon. They were trying to get it to Francis but Payton was denying him the ball. Called their last timeout.

Inbounded ball to Weatherspoon again but were able to get it to Francis this time. Ball goes around to Jim Jackson where he had a good look but just missed the shot. Shaq rebounds, game is over.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

They got a find a way to stop Mo Taylor.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

That was painful to watch indeed...

Exciting ending though.

A win's a win I guess.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

and may i ask were jackson tookthe shot from?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

the corner


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

The rebounding for the Lakers was awful. They may be able to get by another game here in L.A. playing that way but not on the road. And there's no way in hell we get by San Antonio playing like that.:no:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Give the Rockets credit, their defense was stifling. But as was mentioned during the telecast, the refs let way too much contact happen without calls on both sides of the ball. Refs did a horrible job of calling fouls and keeping the game clean. 

That said, I'm not too disappointed in the Lakers performance, as Kobe will never average that bad a shooting night in a playoff series in his life. Neither will Malone.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

horrible game for both teams, kobe should have passed that ball to i think gary and rush were on at the same time when he took that AIR ball 3, but that did lead to the shaq dunk so it was worth it. like kobe said, in the playoffs it doesnt matter how you play, its all about winning and you know in an extent, hes absolutely right.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

ugly is the word.... the ending was quite weird as well... winning on an airball... just thank god and shaq... the Spurs will kill you next round


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Yeesh, was that an awful start to the playoffs or what?*



> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> That was difficult to watch.


Yeah, the game here started almost midnight. This made it more difficult to keep myself interested (and awake) until the end.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Both teams played terrible. At times the Lakers showed some potential on the defensive end, but the offence sucked.

A win is a win and I will take it.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Disappointed!*

I don't know how any real Laker fan can be happy with last night's performance. But then again, many people on this board were celebrating winning the Pacific Division. The Rockets looked like a bunch of players(not team) that shouldn't have even made the play-offs in the EAST! And the Lakers had to get a open Jim Jackson jumper to miss at the buzzer to win the game. 

Oh yeah, the Spurs crushed the Grizz by 24. I can really see how this series with Houston is helping us prepare for the Spurs now.:no:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Malone needs to hit those J's, thats his shot...I know he has a bum ankle but he can't stop taking those shots.

Good thing though, the Lakers actually played some decent D in the first half..which I hadnt seen in a while. And I'm also expecting Kobe to light up in the next few games.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> How is that mathematically possible? :whofarted


Lakers shot 28 FT's Rockets shot 16... But thats always been the Rockets downfall. They dont get to the line enough... Once again i have to extend a compliment to Francis, he played really well in the fourth quarter... And yes the refs let BOTH teams get away with WAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY too much... A few noticeable ones. 

1.Francis goes down the lane, on a fastbreak, spins around Kobe gets smacked by Kobe, goes by Fisher, gets hit by Fisher, then goes to shoot, gets hammered by Shaqs body, turns around, and makes a no look shot... No foul

2.Shaq pounds back Yao, turns to shoot, Yao holds Shaq right across the arm, and takes the ball, no foul. 

3.Mobley goes up for a shot, Kobe sticks his body under his legs, forcing him to airball horrificly, no call.

4.Overall the whole game they let them slap eachothers arms. 

It was ridiculous, ilike playoff type basketball but i mean my god.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

It was an ugly game to watch but there were some positives. I was particularly happy with the jobs that Kobe and Payton did defensively to the Rockets backcourt. Francis and Mobley were hounded into turnovers and neither guy was able to get on track all night. Shaq was just a beast inside, even with the bum knee. Rush and Slava came off the bench and played well. 

As for the negatives, Malone has not really looked good since he's come back, at least as a shooter. He's taking good shots but they just aren't falling. Hopefully, that changes. Kobe was playing horse last night or something. How else can you explain the shots he was taking? I think he was still in his own world after the Portland game and hopefully last night's performance woke him up. I think he'll be ready to go for Game 2. I was happy with the zero turnovers, though. Shaq had a dominating performance but you have to be concerned with the FT shooting. He's a streaky shooter from the line so one can only hope that he goes on a hot streak soon.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

One word: UGLY

But in the end it's all about W's & L's and the Lakers got the right one.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*phew* That was a close game! Thank God for Shaq!


----------

